
Ask HN: How Do You Simplify a Complicated Topic? - traviswingo
I&#x27;m the founder of a startup in the clean tech and IoT space. We deal with more data than we could possibly use in a user friendly manner. There are literally an infinite number of ways we can utilize this data for our users and convey helpful messages to them. Obviously, we can&#x27;t do everything. But, when we prioritize, we find ourselves with line charts and column charts that just don&#x27;t seem entirely user friendly.<p>How do you guys take a really complicated topic and dumb it down so people don&#x27;t have to &quot;learn&quot; your product? Examples would be fabulous. Thanks!
======
aaronbrethorst
why does anyone care about your product? what does it do for them? how is it
going to help them? what are their key concerns? focus on presenting that to
the user.

Also, I highly recommend taking the next hour to watch this:
[https://vimeo.com/54469442](https://vimeo.com/54469442)

~~~
traviswingo
Thank you. I'll watch this now.

